#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  What is the importance of programming in the modern world?

## Bhavya

In the modern world we are constantly surrounded by technology. It's extremely difficult to find an aspect of our lives that isn't streamlined by the use of technological devices or services. from communication to transportation to entertainment,our modern lifestyles are dependent on technology.All of these technologies share a component that is essential for it's function. That is Programming.


Is it important to learn programming in the mordern world?
what are the efficient sources to learn it from home ?

----------


## Shana

> In the modern world we are constantly surrounded by technology. It's extremely difficult to find an aspect of our lives that isn't streamlined by the use of technological devices or services. from communication to transportation to entertainment,our modern lifestyles are dependent on technology.All of these technologies share a component that is essential for it's function. That is Programming.
> 
> 
> Is it important to learn programming in the mordern world?
> what are the efficient sources to learn it from home ?


It is actually VERY important to know at least 2 programming languages if you're really into tech. Because, IT industry is booming in Sri Lanka right now. Even I regret that I did not have enough resources to go in deep in IT in my school days. 
And the sites, you can find them everywhere. From Cathy Sierra's books to programming knowledge channel's youtube videos you can learn programming languages so easily. All you need is the time and energy.

----------


## Bhavya

> And the sites, you can find them everywhere. From Cathy Sierra's books to programming knowledge channel's youtube videos you can learn programming languages so easily.


Thank you for your suggestions Shana :Smile: 






> All you need is the time and energy.


Totally agree with you

----------

